# The dangers of a benzodiazepine withdrawal



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

First of all, let me start by saying that benzodiazepines are a GREAT medicine!
But why i post this video is to show you what a serious withdrawal can be.

*I'm not saying this will happen to EVERYBODY*

Short details about the guy in this film.



> See what happens after years of taking anxiety medication: Benzodiazepine.
> 
> I'm NOT the person in the video!
> This guy's name is Marco and he says he was prescribed Klonopin for 29 years, abruptly discontinuing Sept.23,2006...


This video has made me realize that i will have to think twice if i really need the benzo that day, im prescribed Xanax (use when needed)
And so far the average what i take per week is 4-5 days of 0,25mg (0,50mg in really bad days)

So my message with this "Think twice if you really need the xanax at the moment you would usually take them"

I am not a person against benzo's, i actually want people to DO use benzo's. But if its possible, do it with moderation. I didnt post this to judge this medicine, just to give my opinion about it!

Thanks for understanding,
TheStarter


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

This guys got the longest feet I've ever seen.
He'd be a very good swimmer I'm sure!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Philos said:


> This guys got the longest feet I've ever seen.
> He'd be a very good swimmer I'm sure!


I bet


----------

